# Perfect death metal amp?



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey guys, Im currently in the market for a new amp. I play in a death metal band (so tonal wise it NEEDS to cut) and I was wondering what would be the perfect amp for me? We play in E standard, and C standard, and I want a MONSTEROUS wall of sound. Preferably an amp that I can get at a good price used. Thanks!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Dec 6, 2011)

Sounds like a used 6505 or 6505+, or for a bit more a used Mesa Rectifier (go triple).


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 6, 2011)

Triple Rect is more in the direction im going for. My band sounds closest to Vader and Decapitated if that helps at all


----------



## groph (Dec 6, 2011)

incinerated_guitar said:


> Triple Rect is more in the direction im going for. My band sounds closest to Vader and Decapitated if that helps at all



That does help. I think Decapitated have used a Peavey XXX before so that might be something to look into, they should be reasonably priced. I take it you want one of those amps that sounds really saturated and "juicy" as opposed to really tight and dry? Although I think Vader have made much use of the 5150 - their tone has always sounded like a 5150/6505 to me so that's kind of a guess. They're great amps for any kind of metal so it's always worth looking into one. 

From what I've heard, some "Mesa Rectifier-esque" amps would be:

- ..Mesa Rectifiers
- Peavey XXX
- Randall RM100 head with the Ultra or Treadplate module
- Bogner Uberschall (good luck finding one cheap)
- Carvin V3 (pretty affordable brand new)


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 6, 2011)

groph said:


> That does help. I think Decapitated have used a Peavey XXX before so that might be something to look into, they should be reasonably priced. I take it you want one of those amps that sounds really saturated and "juicy" as opposed to really tight and dry? Although I think Vader have made much use of the 5150 - their tone has always sounded like a 5150/6505 to me so that's kind of a guess. They're great amps for any kind of metal so it's always worth looking into one.
> 
> From what I've heard, some "Mesa Rectifier-esque" amps would be:
> 
> ...


 
I was looking into the Carvin V3 actually, but im not totally sure that theyre gonna produce that "Brutal wall of sound" tone that im going for. I love the fact that they have a depth control though, because I always crank it to 10 to thicken up my tone, and then adjust the low end to still keep it tight. I just want that uber in your face tone really.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 6, 2011)

Stick to a 5150 or recto, there's a reason everybody and their mother uses them.


----------



## Purelojik (Dec 6, 2011)

honestly i sold my XXX head because it just was too much. i have a 6505+ combo with Winged C SED tubes and man its so damn articulate. but if your going the way of wall of high gain then you really cant go wrong with a mesa.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 6, 2011)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Stick to a 5150 or recto, there's a reason everybody and their mother uses them.


 
The only thing I have against the 5150...not a three channel amp


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 6, 2011)

Purelojik said:


> honestly i sold my XXX head because it just was too much. i have a 6505+ combo with Winged C SED tubes and man its so damn articulate. but if your going the way of wall of high gain then you really cant go wrong with a mesa.


 
What do you mean by "too much"?


----------



## Chickenhawk (Dec 6, 2011)

5150.

...don't count out the V3, though. It's a very capable amp. But, Razzy sold his for a 5150


----------



## ExousRulez (Dec 6, 2011)

groph said:


> That does help. I think Decapitated have used a Peavey XXX before so that might be something to look into, they should be reasonably priced. I take it you want one of those amps that sounds really saturated and "juicy" as opposed to really tight and dry? Although I think Vader have made much use of the 5150 - their tone has always sounded like a 5150/6505 to me so that's kind of a guess. They're great amps for any kind of metal so it's always worth looking into one.
> 
> From what I've heard, some "Mesa Rectifier-esque" amps would be:
> 
> ...


Nah I think the xxx is as dry if not dryer than a 6505, and like YOU always recommend I would say a randall v2, if your going for a decapitated sound can you tell me which album like past/current? I know now he uses a randall warhead or crate exalibur, he used triple/dual recs on the first albums, he has used 6505's in studio too but has never used the triple xxx to record (live? yes) also the 3120 which is a xxx with el34's will give you that AWESOME suffocation sound on their self titled, and their most recent album, now they use engl fireball 100's which you should look at too as it is pretty popular in this forum.

My ideal Death metal sound would have to be dying fetus, they just have the most brutal sound I have ever heard along with them fucking slammin riffs! If you like their sound then an ampeg vh-140c will fit the bill perfectly, although their newest album was recorded with a engl savage 120 and was prob my favorite album sound wise/production wise.

I think you would be happy with any of the 1000-2000$ amps really, they are all high gain and choosing one would just be your preference. Anyways good luck finding your brutal sound


----------



## jackblack (Dec 6, 2011)

Take a look at the Randall T2/V2


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 6, 2011)

ExousRulez said:


> Nah I think the xxx is as dry if not dryer than a 6505, and like YOU always recommend I would say a randall v2, if your going for a decapitated sound can you tell me which album like past/current? I know now he uses a randall warhead or crate exalibur, he used triple/dual recs on the first albums, he has used 6505's in studio too but has never used the triple xxx to record (live? yes) also the 3120 which is a xxx with el34's will give you that AWESOME suffocation sound on their self titled, and their most recent album, now they use engl fireball 100's which you should look at too as it is pretty popular in this forum.
> 
> My ideal Death metal sound would have to be dying fetus, they just have the most brutal sound I have ever heard along with them fucking slammin riffs! If you like their sound then an ampeg vh-140c will fit the bill perfectly, although their newest album was recorded with a engl savage 120 and was prob my favorite album sound wise/production wise.
> 
> I think you would be happy with any of the 1000-2000$ amps really, they are all high gain and choosing one would just be your preference. Anyways good luck finding your brutal sound


 
For the decapitated tone, more along the nihility era. Im not too sure on the ampegs because Im a tube guy. But I do also love the sound of the XXX


----------



## Leuchty (Dec 6, 2011)

incinerated_guitar said:


> The only thing I have against the 5150...not a three channel amp


 
6505+.

2 channels. Clean/Crunch & Lead. All Footswitchable.

Mesa Triple Rectifier is the best contender, IMO.

Also look into: Blackstar 1046L6, Peavey XXX, Marshall JVM, Randall V2.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 6, 2011)

Rectos are fucking cheap used now too.


----------



## ExousRulez (Dec 6, 2011)

Ok just looked and I was in fact right, vogg used a triple rec on that album as well as the negation and winds of creation.

also these vids might be interesting to you,


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow that triple x sounds amazing. That might be the way to go


----------



## ExousRulez (Dec 6, 2011)

incinerated_guitar said:


> Wow that triple x sounds amazing. That might be the way to go



Yea that vid itself made me want one 

Remember that was a recorded track, its not gonna sound exactly like that when your playing in a room, if your a total gain head and want those most gain you will ever hear then the xxx is probably for you.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Dec 6, 2011)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Stick to a 5150 or recto, there's a reason everybody and their mother uses them.


 
Yeah, my mother uses a recto-vibe !!!

edit; typo, sorry, I mean recto-verb.


----------



## Brody (Dec 6, 2011)

Had a XXX for 5 years. Just got a 5150 III. Never looking back.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 6, 2011)

ExousRulez said:


> Yea that vid itself made me want one
> 
> Remember that was a recorded track, its not gonna sound exactly like that when your playing in a room, if your a total gain head and want those most gain you will ever hear then the xxx is probably for you.


 
Yea I know that, but you generally get in the ball park with a recorded track. But a former guitarist for my band used one and it was pretty nice. Mind you, it had stock tubes and he eq'd it a way I wouldnt go, especially gain wise, but it sounded really nice.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 6, 2011)

I nearly bought an xXx, I think the only way I'd buy one is if I wanted more of that old school, buzzy kind of slam death gain drenched tone.


----------



## TMM (Dec 6, 2011)

All but one can be acquired for <= $600 -

Peavey Triple-X:
20111202 - Oni 8 - Peavey Triple-X by TheMammonMachine on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Yamaha T50:
20111119 - Oni 8 - Yamaha T50 by TheMammonMachine on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Marshall JCM900 SL-X:
20111119 - Oni 8 - JCM900 SL-X by TheMammonMachine on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

5150:
20111116 - Oni 8 - 5150 by TheMammonMachine on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

ENGL SE:
20111019 - Oni 8 - ENGL E570 by TheMammonMachine on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


I've been through somewhere around 20-30 amps in the last _year_ alone (many of which you can hear if you look through that SoundCloud page), many in the $800-$1500 price range, and I'm actually settling on a combination of the Triple-X and a POD HD Pro, if that says anything. If I wasn't playing a slightly detuned 8-string, I probably would have stuck with the T50, but the Triple-X is inarguably clearer and tighter in the ultra lows (just listen to the last 10-15 seconds of the clip above).


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 6, 2011)

Among the best death metal tones I've ever had with a physical amp was with the 5150.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 6, 2011)

Guys..he wants a three channel amp. That puts the 6505 amps out of the running.

And for the sound you want I'd suggest a Triple Recto..ain't nothin like it. The XXX is also a good choice but the Triple Recto would be the first choice.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 6, 2011)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Guys..he wants a three channel amp. That puts the 6505 amps out of the running.
> 
> And for the sound you want I'd suggest a Triple Recto..ain't nothin like it. The XXX is also a good choice but the Triple Recto would be the first choice.


 
Thank you for understanding the fact that I only want a three channel! And im thinking the same thing. Unfortunately a triple recto is a LITTLE out of my price range haha So I think I may go with a XXX until I can afford a triple rect


----------



## groph (Dec 6, 2011)

Triple XXX is probably a solid choice. Suffocation's been using them for a while and they're kind of like the Triple Rectifier of the Peavey line anyway. You might like it enough that a Mesa won't be necessary. They're definitely capable of a super saturated "mess of gain" kind of tone.

Exous, yeah the Randall XL line of amps are great, the V2 has an onboard graphic EQ so the high gain channels can be super versatile. It's a hybrid amp with a tube preamp and solid state power section. It's capable of putting out 400W so headroom will never be a concern, though. They sound great.

EDIT: I've heard a clip of the Carvin V3 that sounds like Nile, so the amp itself is capable. As long as your picking hand can keep up, any high gain amp can give you a brutal death metal tone.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 6, 2011)

I think the XXX would be a great choice too thanks to some of the comments on it, I wasnt too sure at first though haha. But even if I dont think the XXX is quite "there" I can always send it in for it to be modded. I bet that I can make the XXX kick a triple recto's ass in less than $1000


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 6, 2011)

incinerated_guitar said:


> I think the XXX would be a great choice too thanks to some of the comments on it, I wasnt too sure at first though haha. But even if I dont think the XXX is quite "there" I can always send it in for it to be modded. I bet that I can make the XXX kick a triple recto's ass in less than $1000



Honestly a mod can..HOWEVER..I can never stress this enough. NEVER get an amp thinking "if I don't like it I can mod it". ONLY mod an amp you love and plan to keep, you just want to custom tailor a few things. Get the XXX if that's what you chose and then spend lots and LOTS of time with it. Once you know it inside and out, and you know it's strengths and weaknesses, and you know you want to keep the amp, look into getting it modded.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 6, 2011)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Honestly a mod can..HOWEVER..I can never stress this enough. NEVER get an amp thinking "if I don't like it I can mod it". ONLY mod an amp you love and plan to keep, you just want to custom tailor a few things. Get the XXX if that's what you chose and then spend lots and LOTS of time with it. Once you know it inside and out, and you know it's strengths and weaknesses, and you know you want to keep the amp, look into getting it modded.


 
Yeah I get what you mean. Ive heard the XXX before though and really liked it.


----------



## TMM (Dec 7, 2011)

Having just recently owned a Triple Rec, rackmount Dual Rec, and still owning the Triple-X, I greatly prefer the Triple-X for a hi-gain, modern metal tone. Not really even a close competition. The Triple-X has all the awesome low-mid throaty-ness of the Recto without any of the top end hiss and low end flub. It's super clear and punchy, with a really rich midrange that helps it cut through anything, but still sounds super raw and aggressive. The Recto doesn't come close in terms of tight responsiveness or clarity. I'll give it the edge for just sounding plain mean, but that only counts for something if all you're playing is long, held power chords.

Also, +1 on only modding amps you already love. You can't 'customize out' something about the amp you don't like, but you can build on the stuff you do like.


----------



## BryanFTWL (Dec 7, 2011)

Triple XXX on the crunch channel is fucking balls to the wall, wall of sound. Don't think it's a crunch channel either, it still has way too much gain to ever do rock in my opinion.

Here's a video of HumanFuseBen's band tracking, using a XXX:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KN9juDTeYd4&feature=related


----------



## Wookieslayer (Dec 7, 2011)

I fucking miss my Triple XXX. Really wish I was able to hold on it long enough to change tubes and really experiment (KT-77s? can't imagine KT90s Drakkar...LOL). Was aggressive and mean sounding, and I never really played with more than 3ish gain on the crunch channel. Ridiculous amount of gain; never tried boosting it either because I never got to use it in a band or jam practice, just went down to the garage and went Decimator up front for crushing tone and dead silence between riffs. 

Lots of low end too. Maybe I'll pick another up one one day. Just too many other amps out there I want to try first


----------



## Vheissu (Dec 7, 2011)

Peavey 5105, Peavey 5150 or a Peavey 6505+ - I might be a bit biased, but Peavey make some seriously awesome amps and my Peavey 6505+ has never let me down, the amount of gain it has sometimes scares me and the neighbours that have to hear me play through it. I've never turned it up past 2 at home.

You can get a used Peavey for peanuts, a lot cheaper than some other choices in terms of metal worthy amps.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Dec 7, 2011)

umm
seeing as you want a 3 channel amp..

Why not look at a Bugera 333XL?
The lead channel has plenty of gain on tap
and the crunch channel can get just as heavey

plus the XL feature really makes the low end brutal

all that said, a new or used one would be easily found, and well in price range


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 7, 2011)

it's all been covered man

it's 5150 or Triple Recto

Possibly even an Engl fireball 100 as they can be VERY thick and brutal, nice saturated and juicy metal tone aswell as can be heavy but still tight in the low end.

if going 5150 boost with a tube screamer or other OD, if going triple same, might want to loot also into a keeley modded metal zone infront of a triple recto if you want that Cannibal Corpse thick tone

although i think the Engl might be a good fit for you, the recto and the 5150 for sure


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 7, 2011)

Vheissu said:


> Peavey 5105, Peavey 5150 or a Peavey 6505+ - I might be a bit biased, but Peavey make some seriously awesome amps and my Peavey 6505+ has never let me down, the amount of gain it has sometimes scares me and the neighbours that have to hear me play through it. I've never turned it up past 2 at home.
> 
> You can get a used Peavey for peanuts, a lot cheaper than some other choices in terms of metal worthy amps.


 
Like I said, 3 channel amp. Plus, 5150s and 6505s are way to fizzy


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 7, 2011)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> umm
> seeing as you want a 3 channel amp..
> 
> Why not look at a Bugera 333XL?
> ...


 
Bugera is built too cheap for me. Im a touring musician, I need something that wont break


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 7, 2011)

Sepultorture said:


> it's all been covered man
> 
> it's 5150 or Triple Recto
> 
> ...


 
Im definetely going for that thick, yet tight uber brutal cannibal corpse tone, just with more mids lol. Unfortunately, I dont really have the money for a triple recto, so I might just buy a XXX for now until I save up the money


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 7, 2011)

Wookieslayer said:


> I fucking miss my Triple XXX. Really wish I was able to hold on it long enough to change tubes and really experiment (KT-77s? can't imagine KT90s Drakkar...LOL). Was aggressive and mean sounding, and I never really played with more than 3ish gain on the crunch channel. Ridiculous amount of gain; never tried boosting it either because I never got to use it in a band or jam practice, just went down to the garage and went Decimator up front for crushing tone and dead silence between riffs.
> 
> Lots of low end too. Maybe I'll pick another up one one day. Just too many other amps out there I want to try first


 
I think the XXX is mean as hell Our ex guitarist that used one played an 8 string through it and it handled it like nothing, and even gave it that grinding tone that I love so much


----------



## lemeker (Dec 7, 2011)

I think any of the Ultra series (ultra+, XXX, JSX, 3120) amps from Peavey would work.....all 3 channel, pretty much all based on each other in one way or another, all can be had fairly cheap used or reasonably priced new. 

I play a Recto, and like Stealth said, there is a reason why everyone and their mothers use them.......they aren't the be all end all of high gain amps (even I'd like something else like a Fireball), but they kick serious ass.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 7, 2011)

Honestly if I were you, and time wasn't a factor, I'd just wait and save for a recto. If that's what you really want, then that's what you should go for. Is the XXX a great amp? Hell yes, will it do if you know you want the recto..probably not. If you can, try both and see which you prefer. Some prefer the XXX to the Recto, some don't.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 7, 2011)

You can buy a dual for like 800 dollars now by the way.


----------



## EdgeC (Dec 7, 2011)

Sepultorture said:


> it's all been covered man
> 
> Possibly even an Engl fireball 100 as they can be VERY thick and brutal, nice saturated and juicy metal tone aswell as can be heavy but still tight in the low end.


 
This man speaks the truth. If you want brutal, dark and agressive plus low end articulation in a simple setup you cannot go past the ENGL FB100.


----------



## Dvaienat (Dec 7, 2011)

Marshall JCM 800/JCM 900? I know I plug Marshall amps on this forum, but to me they have the tone required for DM - thick and roaring, yet defined. You'll never get lost in the mix with a Marshall, even if you scoop it. 

For an idea of the tone, check out Carcass - Heartwork which is a JCM 900 SL-X and this, which is a modded JCM 800 2203:

http://lsd-tonstudio.de/sonstiges/2203llmodquadtracked.mp3

Bear in mind if it isn't modded, it will need a boost since the highest gain you'll get out of one without is classic metal ala Iron Maiden. The JVM and 2203KK are a different story.

If you're not into Marshall, then I'd give a second shout for the Engl Fireball 100, or the Triple Rectifier previously suggested. I've seen them go for $800 used before.


----------



## ExousRulez (Dec 7, 2011)

Dvaienat said:


> Marshall JCM 800/JCM 900? I know I plug Marshall amps on this forum, but to me they have the tone required for DM - thick and roaring, yet defined. You'll never get lost in the mix with a Marshall, even if you scoop it.
> 
> For an idea of the tone, check out Carcass - Heartwork which is a JCM 900 SL-X and this, which is a modded JCM 800 2203:
> 
> ...


 Wow, ok first of all heatwork is PURE 5150 tone, second of all, the kerry king 800 is really only different from a normal 800 by having kt88 tubes, noise gate and the "beast" switch which basically is kerry king eq pedal settings in 1 switch.


----------



## Shadowspecced (Dec 7, 2011)

I've owned alot of different amps, and I can say, it's hard to beat a boosted recto for metal, especially if it needs to be 3 channels. My favorite tones for death metal have been a boosted recto, unboosted uberschall, and boosted soldano avenger, but the recto fits the bill the best from what you've said.

That said, wait a couple weeks until their are some demo's of that new vader head. Something tells me it's going to be the new standard in death metal tone lol.


----------



## ExousRulez (Dec 7, 2011)

Shadowspecced said:


> I've owned alot of different amps, and I can say, it's hard to beat a boosted recto for metal, especially if it needs to be 3 channels. My favorite tones for death metal have been a boosted recto, unboosted uberschall, and boosted soldano avenger, but the recto fits the bill the best from what you've said.
> 
> That said, wait a couple weeks until their are some demo's of that new vader head. Something tells me it's going to be the new standard in death metal tone lol.


New standard? Nah, nothing with a street price of 2200$ will be that popular.


----------



## Shadowspecced (Dec 7, 2011)

ExousRulez said:


> New standard? Nah, nothing with a street price of 2200$ will be that popular.



yeah that's true, wasn't really thinking about that lol. It probably won't be too great when it first hits anyway, but only time will tell. I just mean I'm sure it's going to be bone crushing and super brutal


----------



## ExousRulez (Dec 7, 2011)

Shadowspecced said:


> yeah that's true, wasn't really thinking about that lol. It probably won't be too great when it first hits anyway, but only time will tell. I just mean I'm sure it's going to be bone crushing and super brutal


 Yea I hope so, if it matches the cabs like I hope it will then I dont care if it sounds like donkey ass ill buy it


----------



## Shadowspecced (Dec 7, 2011)

ExousRulez said:


> Yea I hope so, if it matches the cabs like I hope it will then I dont care if it sounds like donkey ass ill buy it



hahahaha that would look brutal.. I need a new amp like I need another hole in my ass but I might try to snag one when I get the chance anyway


----------



## xCaptainx (Dec 7, 2011)

incinerated_guitar said:


> The only thing I have against the 5150...not a three channel amp



how many channels do you need for death metal?


----------



## EdgeC (Dec 7, 2011)

xCaptainx said:


> how many channels do you need for death metal?


 
Exactly. And another reason I love the Fireball. 

There is really only one feature I use anyway. The 'on/off' switch.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 7, 2011)

xCaptainx said:


> how many channels do you need for death metal?


 
3 channel amps tend to have a crunchier tone to them then 2 channel amps


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 7, 2011)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Honestly if I were you, and time wasn't a factor, I'd just wait and save for a recto. If that's what you really want, then that's what you should go for. Is the XXX a great amp? Hell yes, will it do if you know you want the recto..probably not. If you can, try both and see which you prefer. Some prefer the XXX to the Recto, some don't.


 
Well I have jammed on the XXX, and thought it was pretty damn kick ass. The one thing about the mesas that kinda make me stray, is the gain can fall apart on them, and the big loose bottom end. Which I can fix that, because I already use a boost and eq for my amp (b52 at100), but I would like a tighter amp


----------



## Dvaienat (Dec 7, 2011)

ExousRulez said:


> Wow, ok first of all heatwork is PURE 5150 tone, second of all, the kerry king 800 is really only different from a normal 800 by having kt88 tubes, noise gate and the "beast" switch which basically is kerry king eq pedal settings in 1 switch.


 
Heartwork is a JCM 900 SL-X, as are Carcass's other albums. 

The 2203KK 'beast' switch is the equivalent of a mod being done to a 2203... it is a built in gain tap basically.


----------



## groph (Dec 7, 2011)

Guitar World interview with Steer/Hickey

According to this they used a 5150 and an SL-X


----------



## ExousRulez (Dec 7, 2011)

Dvaienat said:


> Heartwork is a JCM 900 SL-X, as are Carcass's other albums.
> 
> The 2203KK 'beast' switch is the equivalent of a mod being done to a 2203... it is a built in gain tap basically.


 Dude trust me heartwork is 5150, sure they used the jcm900 or some small combo amp but it wouldn't sound like it does if it weren't for the 5150, besides hes looking for a brutal death metal tone not melodic death metal. And kerry kings gear before the signature was a kt88 modded jcm800 (no gain mods or anything) a noise gate, and a 10 band eq which I believe he put in an upside down V. His purpose to have this amp was if he didn't have his actual amp he could go to store and buy that amp, plug in, and go.


----------



## groph (Dec 7, 2011)

Pretty sure what amps Carcass used on Heartword are the most hotly debated topic in human history. The interview says they use a combination of Marshalls and Peaveys in the studio, with a small Marshall mini-stack to add some flavor in the high end. Live, they use the 5150 and boost with a Marshall Guvnor.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 7, 2011)

Something else I should probably throw in here...my band DOES mix some djent riffs into a couple of our songs. So its gotta sound tight as hell. Thats why im thinking the XXX


----------



## cyril v (Dec 7, 2011)

incinerated_guitar said:


> 3 channel amps tend to have a crunchier tone to them then 2 channel amps





I've got a single channel amp that can likely hang with any amp listed in this thread. Just sayin'.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 7, 2011)

cyril v said:


> I've got a single channel amp that can likely hang with any amp listed in this thread. Just sayin'.


 
I also perfer versatility. I NEED a rythm and a lead channel. And I never know when using cleans may come into play with my band


----------



## ExousRulez (Dec 7, 2011)

incinerated_guitar said:


> Something else I should probably throw in here...my band DOES mix some djent riffs into a couple of our songs. So its gotta sound tight as hell. Thats why im thinking the XXX


Djent inspired riffs in death metal?  

Wtf so now we have djentle death metal?  Well Ill be damned.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 7, 2011)

ExousRulez said:


> Djent inspired riffs in death metal?
> 
> Wtf so now we have djentle death metal?  Well Ill be damned.


 
Well, in a couple of our songs, we have those extremely groovy riffs that djent bands have.


----------



## ExousRulez (Dec 7, 2011)

incinerated_guitar said:


> Well, in a couple of our songs, we have those extremely groovy riffs that djent bands have.


Any clips of your band? I'm pretty curious.


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 7, 2011)

ExousRulez said:


> Djent inspired riffs in death metal?
> 
> Wtf so now we have djentle death metal?  Well Ill be damned.



Djeth metal mate, it's called Djeth metal lol

yay i invented another sub-sub-sub genre

probably not


----------



## ExousRulez (Dec 7, 2011)

Sepultorture said:


> Djeth metal mate, it's called Djeth metal lol
> 
> yay i invented another sub-sub-sub genre
> 
> probably not


I really don't understand why people do such things 

People I know will listen to screamo and say their metalheads, or listen to that djent shit with 100% clean vocals and call themselves metalheads. hmmm


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 7, 2011)

This song does actually tray from our typical sound (which is more in the decapitated/vader region) and tbh it sound more hardcore skip to :20 for the music to start


This one is more of our typical style. Kinda thrashy yet death metal Skip to :55


----------



## rectifryer (Dec 7, 2011)

I was not aware of any amps on the market that sacrifice the goat for you.


----------



## ExousRulez (Dec 7, 2011)

To much clipping, when all of play all I hear is buzzzz buzzzzz buzzzz 

Maybe you should try recording/playing through your computer like with ampisms and stuff? I want to get some software on my comp to mess around with and maybe record. Check out these guys on youtube, they all make GREAT sounds using these, although if your playing with a band and/or live then the peavey xxx will be perfect.
MattismPL&#39;s Channel - YouTube
fearcomplexmusic&#39;s Channel - YouTube
This is an awesome song, the guy told me he used amplitube metal to record it and it sounds great


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 7, 2011)

rectifryer said:


> I was not aware of any amps on the market that sacrifice the goat for you.


 
Sacrifice the goat?


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 7, 2011)

ExousRulez said:


> To much clipping, when all of play all I hear is buzzzz buzzzzz buzzzz
> 
> Maybe you should try recording/playing through your computer like with ampisms and stuff? I want to get some software on my comp to mess around with and maybe record. Check out these guys on youtube, they all make GREAT sounds using these, although if your playing with a band and/or live then the peavey xxx will be perfect.
> MattismPL&#39;s Channel - YouTube
> ...




Yea I wasnt using the best camera for that


----------



## ExousRulez (Dec 7, 2011)

incinerated_guitar said:


> Yea I wasnt using the best camera for that



Well if you and your band are gonna record shit, then I recommend you try my suggestion, hell even playing my friends ampism that wasn't made for metal was fun as hell, I thinks its nice to have dozens of amps at your fingertips


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 7, 2011)

ExousRulez said:


> Well if you and your band are gonna record shit, then I recommend you try my suggestion, hell even playing my friends ampism that wasn't made for metal was fun as hell, I thinks its nice to have dozens of amps at your fingertips


 
Well were actually recording our EP this christmas break. I built my own studio back in march, time to put the fucker to use


----------



## Key_Maker (Dec 8, 2011)

Why not have both, a 3120/XXX and a 6505+?


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 8, 2011)

Key_Maker said:


> Why not have both, a 3120/XXX and a 6505+?
> 
> Why not if youve got the money? But if I mod the XXX, I know ill need to mod the hell out of a 6505 for it to sound good enough for me


----------



## EdgeC (Dec 8, 2011)

Key_Maker said:


> Why not have both, a 3120/XXX and a 6505+?



Or both a Fireball and Ritche Blackmore! 





So much versatility!


----------



## ExousRulez (Dec 8, 2011)

EdgeC said:


> Or both a Fireball and Ritche Blackmore!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which one you like better?


----------



## Dvaienat (Dec 8, 2011)

ExousRulez said:


> Dude trust me heartwork is 5150, sure they used the jcm900 or some small combo amp but it wouldn't sound like it does if it weren't for the 5150, besides hes looking for a brutal death metal tone not melodic death metal. And kerry kings gear before the signature was a kt88 modded jcm800 (no gain mods or anything) a noise gate, and a 10 band eq which I believe he put in an upside down V. His purpose to have this amp was if he didn't have his actual amp he could go to store and buy that amp, plug in, and go.


 
Groph confirms Heartwork is a mix of 5150/SL-X. 

Tones used for melodic death metal and brutal death metal vary based upon EQ settings. As long as your amp is high gain, it can do either. There aren't specific amps assigned to genres. If the tone isn't right for the genre, re-EQ the amp. Cannibal Corpse's early albums were an SL-X with an Ampeg, if I remember correctly, so there's an example of how drastically different the tone can be depending upon how it is EQ'd and recorded. 

I realise what gear KK was using prior to his signature amp. Just, when I tried the 2203KK, the 'beast' button acted like a boost, the 'attack' knob like a gain tap.


----------



## ExousRulez (Dec 8, 2011)

Dvaienat said:


> Groph confirms Heartwork is a mix of 5150/SL-X.
> 
> Tones used for melodic death metal and brutal death metal vary based upon EQ settings. As long as your amp is high gain, it can do either. There aren't specific amps assigned to genres. If the tone isn't right for the genre, re-EQ the amp. Cannibal Corpse's early albums were an SL-X with an Ampeg, if I remember correctly, so there's an example of how drastically different the tone can be depending upon how it is EQ'd and recorded.
> 
> I realise what gear KK was using prior to his signature amp. Just, when I tried the 2203KK, the 'beast' button acted like a boost, the 'attack' knob like a gain tap.


 Cannibal corpse has never used either tube amps or the ampeg vh140c, they used the crate gx130c, on the bleeding they used a marshall valvestate 8100 (same as chuck schuldiner used) then basically when pat joined they started using mesa dual/triple rec 2 channels with a keeley modded metal zone.


----------



## chronocide (Dec 8, 2011)

incinerated_guitar said:


> Triple Rect is more in the direction im going for. My band sounds closest to Vader and Decapitated if that helps at all



Both of them ask for Dual Recs or 5150's/6505's/Engl Powerballs on their technical riders. Not sure what they use in the studio though, usually tech riders are just whatever they can get on with and is easy to hire.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm gonna say the ENGL Powerball II is a pretty good bet. I normally don't like ENGL amps, but they got it right with this one, that's for sure.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 8, 2011)

Also:



incinerated_guitar said:


> 3 channel amps tend to have a crunchier tone to them then 2 channel amps



Eeeh... What?! What do you base that claim off of?


----------



## Dvaienat (Dec 8, 2011)

ExousRulez said:


> Cannibal corpse has never used either tube amps or the ampeg vh140c, they used the crate gx130c, on the bleeding they used a marshall valvestate 8100 (same as chuck schuldiner used) then basically when pat joined they started using mesa dual/triple rec 2 channels with a keeley modded metal zone.


 
What you read online isn't always sound. I read they used the SL-X with the Ampeg on the early albums. But who knows really. 

Either way, Marshalls are capable of brutal death metal tones. Look at Nile's newer albums.


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 8, 2011)

Dvaienat said:


> What you read online isn't always sound. I read they used the SL-X with the Ampeg on the early albums. But who knows really.
> 
> Either way, Marshalls are capable of brutal death metal tones. Look at Nile's newer albums.



Marshalls have always been capable of doing brutal, many of the first death metal bands used boosted marshalls, even today a good boosted marshall will get you into some brutally heavy territory


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 8, 2011)

Loomer said:


> Also:
> 
> 
> 
> Eeeh... What?! What do you base that claim off of?


 
Well im basing that off of having a channel for crunch and a channel for leads. I generally have a crunchy rythm channel and a smooth lead. I guess I worded that wrong


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 8, 2011)

EdgeC said:


> Or both a Fireball and Ritche Blackmore!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Not gonna lie, I WANT YOUR RIG! I was originally looking at the blackmore, but Im not quite to sure on it anymore. If I buy an engl (which I will down the road) Its gonna be the SE670 EL34. Total brutes! So maybe a xxx for now, then save up and buy the SE


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 8, 2011)

Sepultorture said:


> Marshalls have always been capable of doing brutal, many of the first death metal bands used boosted marshalls, even today a good boosted marshall will get you into some brutally heavy territory


 
But unfortunately, they dont pack that wall of sound (from what ive heard live). One local death metal band around here uses a JCM 800, but I swear I cant even hear the fuckin thing, when you can usually hear a marshall live as if it were an album


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 8, 2011)

Has to be the 6505+ for me.


----------



## ozzman619 (Dec 8, 2011)

what about a carvin V3, its got the 3 channels that you want, its pretty damn cheap compaired to a rectifier or an engl, and from what ive heard it can get a pretty decent death metal sound, so just throw a boost infront just to tighten it up a bit and i think your good to go.

i plan on buying one soon you should really look into it


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 8, 2011)

ozzman619 said:


> what about a carvin V3, its got the 3 channels that you want, its pretty damn cheap compaired to a rectifier or an engl, and from what ive heard it can get a pretty decent death metal sound, so just throw a boost infront just to tighten it up a bit and i think your good to go.
> 
> i plan on buying one soon you should really look into it


 
Belive me, Ive looked into them, Ive played one, and thought it was...good. I played a XXX, thought it was a lot nicer. ALTHOUGH, the v3 is somewhat like the xxx, and clearer, but the xxx is more of my preference. And ive also heard of some channel switching issuses with the V3, like sometimes they stop switching. And being a touring musician, I need something road worthy. Like Peavey and ENGL


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 8, 2011)

I'd also like to add that the Fireball 100 is the only death metal oriented high gain amp head i've ever played that DID NOT need a boost infront of the amp to tighten things up, also found boosts didn't really do much for it anyway


----------



## ozzman619 (Dec 8, 2011)

incinerated_guitar said:


> Belive me, Ive looked into them, Ive played one, and thought it was...good. I played a XXX, thought it was a lot nicer. ALTHOUGH, the v3 is somewhat like the xxx, and clearer, but the xxx is more of my preference. And ive also heard of some channel switching issuses with the V3, like sometimes they stop switching. And being a touring musician, I need something road worthy. Like Peavey and ENGL


 

i might have to look into more then maybe, i never heard anything about the footswitch failing. also for me in stuck deciding between the XXX and V3 and for me im leaning towards the V3 but they are pretty similar amps its really preference


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 8, 2011)

Sepultorture said:


> I'd also like to add that the Fireball 100 is the only death metal oriented high gain amp head i've ever played that DID NOT need a boost infront of the amp to tighten things up, also found boosts didn't really do much for it anyway


 
But the mids! WHERES THE MIDS?!?!?!


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 8, 2011)

ozzman619 said:


> i might have to look into more then maybe, i never heard anything about the footswitch failing. also for me in stuck deciding between the XXX and V3 and for me im leaning towards the V3 but they are pretty similar amps its really preference


 
Well heres my thing about the XXX. Its more road worthy, less fizzy high end, MOAR GAIN (even though I dont use much to begin with) and if you end up really liking it and wanting to tweak just one or two things, theres more mods available, and theyre a bit cheaper if im not mistaken. Also, you can get a XXX used for 300 at times


----------



## ExousRulez (Dec 8, 2011)

Sepultorture said:


> Marshalls have always been capable of doing brutal, many of the first death metal bands used boosted marshalls, even today a good boosted marshall will get you into some brutally heavy territory


Yea not as brutal as an engl or peavey but marshalls were used to create death metal.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 8, 2011)

ExousRulez said:


> Yea not as brutal as an engl or peavey but marshalls were used to create death metal.


 
Pretty much. Marshalls sound, to me, like they did on the old possessed albums. Theyre there, but dont sound huge. Then Engl sounds fucking huge, like the newer death metal albums. If you get what I mean


----------



## ExousRulez (Dec 8, 2011)

incinerated_guitar said:


> But the mids! WHERES THE MIDS?!?!?!


 The fireball 100 has NO problem cutting through live, suffocation among 20-30% of engls endorsers use it live with no problem, and yea sure it don't need a boost but just like every amp it sounds better with one.

The fireball 60 watt version is the one having cutting problems, as well as the powerball v1, it seems like most engl haters will only like the fireball 100 or the savage 120, but the people who are a fan of the "engl sound" that is a solid state sounding grind like the powerball, fireball 60, and SE, the other models that are "less engl sounding" as far as iv'e heard are the invader, steve morse, and the blackmore. Also if you want the most versatile high gain fire breathing monster look at the newer victor smolski model. My dream amp is either a powerball or savage, I gonnna have to try them someday.


----------



## ExousRulez (Dec 8, 2011)

incinerated_guitar said:


> Pretty much. Marshalls sound, to me, like they did on the old possessed albums. Theyre there, but dont sound huge. Then Engl sounds fucking huge, like the newer death metal albums. If you get what I mean



I get exactly what you mean dude! But its not just the marshalls, its a combination of the shitty even worse then demo tape production they had on that album, as well as the fact they were probably using stock pickups on their guitars into jcm800 which has that weak bottom end. Still that album is really special to me and was another band that helped pioneer what IMO is the best kind of music PERIOD.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 9, 2011)

ExousRulez said:


> The fireball 100 has NO problem cutting through live, suffocation among 20-30% of engls endorsers use it live with no problem, and yea sure it don't need a boost but just like every amp it sounds better with one.
> 
> The fireball 60 watt version is the one having cutting problems, as well as the powerball v1, it seems like most engl haters will only like the fireball 100 or the savage 120, but the people who are a fan of the "engl sound" that is a solid state sounding grind like the powerball, fireball 60, and SE, the other models that are "less engl sounding" as far as iv'e heard are the invader, steve morse, and the blackmore. Also if you want the most versatile high gain fire breathing monster look at the newer victor smolski model. My dream amp is either a powerball or savage, I gonnna have to try them someday.


 
I think the SE670 is the most badass sounding amp on the market. When I finally save up the money, IM BUYING IT haha


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 9, 2011)

So XXX for a budget death metal amp?


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 9, 2011)

OR a 6505, used they are dirt cheap and brutal aweseom death metal amps, XXX is also damn sweet


----------



## Dvaienat (Dec 9, 2011)

If you wait a few weeks you _will_ come across a Dual or Triple Rec for $800, and if that is what you're dead set on then I'd go that route.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 9, 2011)

Dvaienat said:


> If you wait a few weeks you _will_ come across a Dual or Triple Rec for $800, and if that is what you're dead set on then I'd go that route.



This. Just wait and save money. If you never find a cheap recto..you at least have money for the XXX plus pocket money


----------



## lemeker (Dec 9, 2011)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> This. Just wait and save money. If you never find a cheap recto..you at least have money for the XXX plus pocket money





I agree with this.......

to the op.......the Recto will serve you better in the long run. 

I've found a bunch in my area for pretty reasonable prices, so I gotta think there's some out your way. Keep your eyes open, somethings gotta pop up


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 9, 2011)

Why not the XXX for now and save for an ENGL SE670? Cuz in a way, thats actually my dream amp. A lot more brutal than the rectumfriers IMO


----------



## rectifryer (Dec 9, 2011)

Diezel>Engl>Mesa=peavey>Marshall>gorrilla


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 9, 2011)

rectifryer said:


> Diezel>Engl>Mesa=peavey>Marshall>gorrilla


 
Diezels are a tad muddy for me


----------



## cyril v (Dec 9, 2011)

Have you played all these amps you're talking about?


----------



## rectifryer (Dec 9, 2011)

If you are talking to me, yes. I Have owned (long term borrowed in the case of the engl) all but the diezel and the gorrilla. I'll admit, I just kinda through the gorrilla in there  .

To me, Just playing an amp casually wont really tell you too much. Actually using if for a while in alot of different situations will.


----------



## book_of_lies777 (Dec 9, 2011)

incinerated_guitar said:


> Pretty much. Marshalls sound, to me, like they did on the old possessed albums. Theyre there, but dont sound huge. Then Engl sounds fucking huge, like the newer death metal albums. If you get what I mean





are you sure you're not confusing studio tone with live tone? These are two VERY different things.

Marshall INVENTED the 'wall of sound', guitar-wise speaking... to the detriment of ear drums worldwide. LOL 

(Phil Spector actually created the 'wall of sound' in the studio back in the 1960s)


----------



## cyril v (Dec 9, 2011)

rectifryer said:


> If you are talking to me, yes. I Have owned (long term borrowed in the case of the engl) all but the diezel and the gorrilla. I'll admit, I just kinda through the gorrilla in there  .
> 
> To me, Just playing an amp casually wont really tell you too much. Actually using if for a while in alot of different situations will.



I was referring to the guy that said Diezel amps sound muddy. I mean, I only got to play on a VH4 for a few minutes a year or so ago, but that would be the exact opposite of what I'd think to hear anyone say. I haven't played an Uberschall or Herbet, but I can't imagine that being the case.


----------



## LukeNecraG (Dec 10, 2011)

I've played a single recto and just based on that I'd agree that the triple is the way to go. 
However, I have Micheal Amotts solid state V2 combo and my bassist still insists its the most impressive amp he's ever heard. So definetly check out Randall as well. The hybrid heads certainly have the power to rival a recto. 400W goes a long way.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 10, 2011)

incinerated_guitar said:


> Why not the XXX for now and save for an ENGL SE670? Cuz in a way, thats actually my dream amp. A lot more brutal than the rectumfriers IMO



Because the 300-700 bucks you spend on the XXX could be spent towards making the Engl show up that much faster. Just wait it out


----------



## Dvaienat (Dec 10, 2011)

incinerated_guitar said:


> Diezels are a tad muddy for me


 
Diezels aren't tight amps, but they're far from muddy. To me they're like a more compressed and polished Rectifier.


----------



## TMM (Dec 10, 2011)

Dvaienat said:


> Diezels aren't tight amps, but they're far from muddy. To me they're like a more compressed and polished .



Fixed 

Also, Cannibal (at least recently) is 2CH Dual Recs boosted w Metal Zones into Crate Blue Voodoo cabs

Finally, no, not XXX for a 'budget' DM amp... XXX for one of the best DM amps, regardless of price.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 10, 2011)

TMM said:


> Fixed
> 
> Also, Cannibal (at least recently) is 2CH Dual Recs boosted w Metal Zones into Crate Blue Voodoo cabs
> 
> Finally, no, not XXX for a 'budget' DM amp... XXX for one of the best DM amps, regardless of price.



ALL of this..however the Cannibal Corpse thing is now Dual (Rob)and Triple Recs(Pat and studio) boosted with modded MZs into cabs loaded with 300 watt EV speakers


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

book_of_lies777 said:


> are you sure you're not confusing studio tone with live tone? These are two VERY different things.
> 
> Marshall INVENTED the 'wall of sound', guitar-wise speaking... to the detriment of ear drums worldwide. LOL
> 
> (Phil Spector actually created the 'wall of sound' in the studio back in the 1960s)


 
No im not. I was basically comparing tone in terms of a simile lol. Basically, Im saying that the marshalls still typically sound dead and muddy to me. Even live, theyre not my favorite amps. IMO, Marshall is shit compared to most of the amps on the market these days.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Because the 300-700 bucks you spend on the XXX could be spent towards making the Engl show up that much faster. Just wait it out


 
The thing is though...Im 17 and living at home with no job. I want to upgrade SOON, and theres no way my parents would put out that kind of money for a graduation gift


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 11, 2011)

incinerated_guitar said:


> The thing is though...Im 17 and living at home with no job. I want to upgrade SOON, and theres no way my parents would put out that kind of money for a graduation gift



Why the time sensitivity? If you have no plans in which you seriously need the amp, why not wait until you've saved up enough? Who knows..you could have 700 for the XXX, and you find a deal for the amp you want around that same price. My advice is to just wait it out


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Why the time sensitivity? If you have no plans in which you seriously need the amp, why not wait until you've saved up enough? Who knows..you could have 700 for the XXX, and you find a deal for the amp you want around that same price. My advice is to just wait it out


 
Its not so much time sensitivity as, I just want better tone. Also, Im not sure how road worthy my b52 is, and my band is planning to go on tour this summer. So Id like to buy a better amp than the B52, and one that Ill just be happier with. I guess you can say ive pretty much grown bored of my amp and tone. I recently started to use a boost and eq to tighten it up which helped dramatically, and im using an ME70 effects processor as well, but I'd like to be happier with my tone. After all, tone influences playing


----------



## xCaptainx (Dec 11, 2011)

What kind of death metal do you play? Screw multi channel amps. Get a JCM800 and an overdrive pedal, tune down to Bb and scream 'WHERE THE SLIME LIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVE!' while playing haha. 

/notserious (kind of am)


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

xCaptainx said:


> What kind of death metal do you play? Screw multi channel amps. Get a JCM800 and an overdrive pedal, tune down to Bb and scream 'WHERE THE SLIME LIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVE!' while playing haha.
> 
> /notserious (kind of am)


 
WHERE THE SLIME BREEEEEEAAAAAATH!!!!! 
Btw, I am also our vocalist haha Well, were a very old school form of death metal, yet experimental. But so old school to the point that a few of our songs sound like straight up thrash metal. But the reason I want a multi channel amp is so my solos will really cut...and be really loud Also, I dont use an intense amount of gain on the rythm channel, just enough to get aggressive, and with my leads, I like to have the ability to do dime squeals for days, and just have that shredder feel to my amp


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

And btw, after thinking a lot, im at that point where im not really gonna give a fuck if theres a clean channel or not, just as long as I have to super brutal gain sections im good


----------



## xCaptainx (Dec 11, 2011)

Have you thought about using a compressor in a pedal chain to give you that boost you want, when you need it? 

Seriously a JCM800 + Tuner/OD/COMP/TUNER setup on a Pedaltrain Mini would be a killer death/thrash setup. And save you some coin. 

I'm full digital now but I've had a variety of amps, including two 5150s and two jcm800s. The JCM800 are gorgeous amps and it's very surprising just how versatile they can be, depending on your pedal setup. 

Who needs clean anyway!?!! haha.


----------



## malufet (Dec 11, 2011)

Get the mesa, You can still sell it at a good price if you don't like it.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

xCaptainx said:


> Have you thought about using a compressor in a pedal chain to give you that boost you want, when you need it?
> 
> Seriously a JCM800 + Tuner/OD/COMP/TUNER setup on a Pedaltrain Mini would be a killer death/thrash setup. And save you some coin.
> 
> ...


 
A JCM is actually an amp that I have considered, quite a bit to be honest. But Idk, I like marshalls, but Ive been dissapointed quite a bit by them tbh. If I did get a JCM, it would be either a 900, or an 800 2203 preferably. Maybe even a 2203KK (Guilty pleasure, hehe) And btw, my chain would be (already is) an original crybaby/crybaby from hell/OD/NS/ME70. So I guess I technically COULD use my ME70 as a Gain/Volume boost and even use the compressor a tad on it.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

malufet said:


> Get the mesa, You can still sell it at a good price if you don't like it.


 
Like I said previously, I know Id have to mod the shit out of it. If im gonna spend a shit ton of money I might as well go and buy the engl


----------



## malufet (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah buy what you like, I'm always biased towards mesa, their factory is only like an hour away from me. My buddy even says you can just drop off your amp anytime at their factory for repairs.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

malufet said:


> Yeah buy what you like, I'm always biased towards mesa, their factory is only like an hour away from me. My buddy even says you can just drop off your amp anytime at their factory for repairs.


 
Haha yeah I get what you mean, and in a way, I wish I was biased, because I cant decide on a damn amp to save my fucking life


----------



## malufet (Dec 11, 2011)

incinerated_guitar said:


> Haha yeah I get what you mean, and in a way, I wish I was biased, because I cant decide on a damn amp to save my fucking life



hahah, I don't have to worry about repairs. My buddy's mark 4 was like new when they were done with it. All made to factory specs too. It was pretty beat up and has different tubes before he went to mesa.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Well Heres my deal now. Looking back at the 6505, and now not caring about a clean channel, im thinking if I get a 6505, in a way im kinda sacrificing having a clean channel, cuz the rythm channel CAN be clean, but I wouldnt set it up as such. But jesus christ that tone is so fucking grinding and heavy lol. And every time I plaed one, I LOVED IT, I loved the tonal characteristics, and It was soooo easy to eq. Then the xxx has a beautiful clean tone to it, and can handle 8 strings so easily, but its a tad dark and gainy for me. So what do I do?!?!?!


----------



## s5470Pro (Dec 12, 2011)

incinerated_guitar said:


> And btw, after thinking a lot, im at that point where im not really gonna give a fuck if theres a clean channel or not, just as long as I have to super brutal gain sections im good


 
Maybe you should buy a used VHT Deliverance. You can find one for $800 and its rediculously Brutal.



incinerated_guitar said:


> Well Heres my deal now. Looking back at the 6505, and now not caring about a clean channel, im thinking if I get a 6505, in a way im kinda sacrificing having a clean channel, cuz the rythm channel CAN be clean, but I wouldnt set it up as such. But jesus christ that tone is so fucking grinding and heavy lol. And every time I plaed one, I LOVED IT, I loved the tonal characteristics, and It was soooo easy to eq. Then the xxx has a beautiful clean tone to it, and can handle 8 strings so easily, but its a tad dark and gainy for me. So what do I do?!?!?!


 
Stick with 3 channels and get a Sig-x.

I cant belive no VHT love in this thread. Will destroy any peavey any day.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 12, 2011)

s5470Pro said:


> Maybe you should buy a used VHT Deliverance. You can find one for $800 and its rediculously Brutal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I might have to look into VHT now that you mention it
But id still like to have that marshally tone that the 6505 has though


----------



## s5470Pro (Dec 12, 2011)

incinerated_guitar said:


> I might have to look into VHT now that you mention it
> But id still like to have that marshally tone that the 6505 has though


 

Understood and it is a Great amp. I used to have a 6505+, sold it off and am much happier with my VHT.

The only thing about the Peavey I did not like was the "fizz" that was untameable. I tried everything under the sun minus the mod which is greatly needed for that amp.

I figured for the amount it would cost it wouldn't be worth it. However I bet these days you can find one already modded for a decent price.

The only time I tried a XXX was when they first came out years ago. I did not know much about gear and dont even remember what cab it was through. I just didn't like it at all. 

But after all the raving on here, Im curious to try one again with a nice cab. 

My friends just recorded with a Line 6 HD and had to add another track with a JSX for beef. 

6505 are seriously on more metal albums then any other amp I bet. Now im just babbling.

Just did not want to leave out VHT/Fryette they are amazing metal amps, very unique and very brutal.

There are still a handfull of amps I would like to try but I will never part with my VHT unless it involves another VHT.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 12, 2011)

s5470Pro said:


> Understood and it is a Great amp. I used to have a 6505+, sold it off and am much happier with my VHT.
> 
> The only thing about the Peavey I did not like was the "fizz" that was untameable. I tried everything under the sun minus the mod which is greatly needed for that amp.
> 
> ...


 
Like I said through PM, I like vht, but on my budget at the moment, I could really only afford a used deliverance 60. And my thing about the 6505+ is it has a modded marshall sound, which is something that I REALLY love


----------



## iff (Dec 12, 2011)

incinerated_guitar said:


> Like I said through PM, I like vht, but on my budget at the moment, I could really only afford a used deliverance 60. And my thing about the 6505+ is it has a modded marshall sound, which is something that I REALLY love



Deliverance has more of a hot-rodded Marshall tone than any Peavey. VTM and Butcher are the closest Peavey gets to that tone by far.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 12, 2011)

nomop said:


> Deliverance has more of a hot-rodded Marshall tone than any Peavey. VTM and Butcher are the closest Peavey gets to that tone by far.


 
BUT, the 6505+ has a better low end, and a very grinding tone, which I love


----------



## Atomshipped (Dec 12, 2011)

If you get a Fryette Deliverance, or any Fryette for that matter, you won't regret it.


----------



## iff (Dec 12, 2011)

incinerated_guitar said:


> BUT, the 6505+ has a better low end, and a very grinding tone, which I love



You don't have any idea what you're talking about, do you?


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 12, 2011)

nomop said:


> You don't have any idea what you're talking about, do you?


 
I do actually. So no need for being the typical internet douche Theres a characteristic that peaveys have that VHT doesnt that is in my preference


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 12, 2011)

And another thing...my band plays a lot of shows where they mic the hell out of the drums and "mic" the guitars, so I need a loud as hell amp. I know the difference from 60 to 100 to 120 watts isnt much, but every last bit counts for me


----------



## cyril v (Dec 12, 2011)

If you are micing up the cab, then you should rely on the PA to provide volume, the amp only has to be loud enough for it to sound great, IMO.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 12, 2011)

cyril v said:


> If you are micing up the cab, then you should rely on the PA to provide volume, the amp only has to be loud enough for it to sound great, IMO.


 
And you see, thats how it SHOULD be. But youd be fuckin shocked at the number of shows weve played where the mics really didnt help at all. At big metal fests even!


----------



## iff (Dec 12, 2011)

incinerated_guitar said:


> I do actually. So no need for being the typical internet douche Theres a characteristic that peaveys have that VHT doesnt that is in my preference



Okay, I'll be the typical internet douche crushing your dreams, while you're the typical "versus thread" creator who bases their amp knowledge off YouTube clips and internet assumptions.

The Deliverance is one of the most pissed-off sounding amps I've ever played (including 5150s, by the way) and has a great growl to its tone. Do you want big low end or Marshall tone? They're essentially mutually exclusive...

Which of the amps that you've commented on in this thread have you played or owned?


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 12, 2011)

nomop said:


> Okay, I'll be the typical internet douche crushing your dreams, while you're the typical "versus thread" creator who bases their amp knowledge off YouTube clips and internet assumptions.
> 
> The Deliverance is one of the most pissed-off sounding amps I've ever played (including 5150s, by the way) and has a great growl to its tone. Do you want big low end or Marshall tone? They're essentially mutually exclusive...
> 
> Which of the amps that you've commented on in this thread have you played or owned?


 
6505, 6505+, XXX (stock and modded) 5150, dual and triple rects, JVM, JCM, and ones that ive heard at shows...Fireball, Powerball, Pitbull, Sig X. Preference of all? 6505+, and triple recto. Why? Tonal preferences


----------



## iff (Dec 12, 2011)

No one actually _hears _Fireballs or Powerballs at shows. 

I can respect if that's your tonal preference. Just saying that if you want Marshall, look elsewhere. If you want Marshall and huge low end, pick up a Nitro.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 12, 2011)

nomop said:


> No one actually _hears _Fireballs or Powerballs at shows.
> 
> I can respect if that's your tonal preference. Just saying that if you want Marshall, look elsewhere. If you want Marshall and huge low end, pick up a Nitro.


 
I like splawn, and used to want one way back. But its a different shaping of the low end, if you get what I mean. I tend to notice even the most subtle differences in tone, and im extremely finicky about my tone. And also, being 17 with no job, im on a budget. Thats why my main goal as of now is a peavey. Later, an ENGL SE670 EL34


----------



## ozzman619 (Dec 13, 2011)

incinerated_guitar said:


> I like splawn, and used to want one way back. But its a different shaping of the low end, if you get what I mean. I tend to notice even the most subtle differences in tone, and im extremely finicky about my tone. And also, being 17 with no job, im on a budget. Thats why my main goal as of now is a peavey. Later, an ENGL SE670 EL34


 

man im exactly where you are, 17 with no job (no one really wants to hire a long hair metalhead now adays in my town), cept ive got $2000 burning a hole in my pocket, but i really think you should take a second look into fryette/vht they have some really decent amps that i was overlooking and someone mentioned them to me now im hooked, cept im having troubles finding one up here in canada.

And if they arnt your cup of tea, take a second look at the carvin V3


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 13, 2011)

ozzman619 said:


> man im exactly where you are, 17 with no job (no one really wants to hire a long hair metalhead now adays in my town), cept ive got $2000 burning a hole in my pocket, but i really think you should take a second look into fryette/vht they have some really decent amps that i was overlooking and someone mentioned them to me now im hooked, cept im having troubles finding one up here in canada.
> 
> And if they arnt your cup of tea, take a second look at the carvin V3



yuh know what sucks worse lads, being 28 with a great job, but having a baby and a house and bills and shit means that money goes elsewhere, otherwise i'd have every fucking amp and cab i ever drooled over


----------



## straightshreddd (Dec 13, 2011)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Yeah, my mother uses a recto-vibe !!!
> 
> edit; typo, sorry, I mean recto-verb.


 

hahaha Nice.


----------



## mphsc (Dec 13, 2011)

Sepultorture said:


> yuh know what sucks worse lads, being 28 with a great job, but having a baby and a house and bills and shit means that money goes elsewhere, otherwise i'd have every fucking amp and cab i ever drooled over




No shit. 

Get a Madison Divinity.


----------



## mike0 (Dec 13, 2011)

if you're 17 i take it you're graduating soon, yes? and in most cases graduation means graduation money... so, why not use that money to buy a little more costly of an amp? i did that the summer after graduation, along with some work money i mustered up, and got myself a 5150. 

if you're set on something out of your price range than i say get a job and start saving up. summers a long ways away and with no bills to pay that money should stack up fairly quickly. in no time you'll be able to treat yourself to a nice fortin or koch. HAHAHA jk. but you get my point.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 13, 2011)

mike0 said:


> if you're 17 i take it you're graduating soon, yes? and in most cases graduation means graduation money... so, why not use that money to buy a little more costly of an amp? i did that the summer after graduation, along with some work money i mustered up, and got myself a 5150.
> 
> if you're set on something out of your price range than i say get a job and start saving up. summers a long ways away and with no bills to pay that money should stack up fairly quickly. in no time you'll be able to treat yourself to a nice fortin or koch. HAHAHA jk. but you get my point.


 
Yes sir, graduation is right around the corner. And for graduation, instead of money im just gonna have my parents buy me a new head. Im already buying a new cab for christmas (avatar 4x12 loaded with eminence legends) off an old guitarist from my band for $200


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 13, 2011)

ozzman619 said:


> man im exactly where you are, 17 with no job (no one really wants to hire a long hair metalhead now adays in my town), cept ive got $2000 burning a hole in my pocket, but i really think you should take a second look into fryette/vht they have some really decent amps that i was overlooking and someone mentioned them to me now im hooked, cept im having troubles finding one up here in canada.
> 
> And if they arnt your cup of tea, take a second look at the carvin V3


 
Hahaha well Im a 17 year old long haired metalhead In this shitty US economy with NO money but my parents' haha Yeah Fryette/VHT isnt really my favorite amp company, since IMO their only good amps are the most expensive models, and even then I look at a high end fryette and think to myself "....meh". Im pretty much just a peavey and engl guy to be honest


----------



## orakle (Dec 13, 2011)

incinerated_guitar said:


> I think the SE670 is the most badass sounding amp on the market. When I finally save up the money, IM BUYING IT haha



I tried the EL34 version 2 weeks ago, I cried, 'cause It'll take a while before I can afford one


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 13, 2011)

orakle said:


> I tried the EL34 version 2 weeks ago, I cried, 'cause It'll take a while before I can afford one


 
I want the EL34 sooooo bad


----------



## ozzman619 (Dec 13, 2011)

incinerated_guitar said:


> Yes sir, graduation is right around the corner. And for graduation, instead of money im just gonna have my parents buy me a new head. Im already buying a new cab for christmas (avatar 4x12 loaded with eminence legends) off an old guitarist from my band for $200


 
lucky man for graduation im getting a high five at most, and for xmas maybe pack of guitar picks? not poor or anything its just my family makes me work for what i have.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 13, 2011)

ozzman619 said:


> lucky man for graduation im getting a high five at most, and for xmas maybe pack of guitar picks? not poor or anything its just my family makes me work for what i have.


 
Yeah Im very lucky to have such supportive parents. Same goes for the drummer in my band, his dad spent a good $1500 on a new kit when he joined just cuz "he felt he needed a new one for this band" hahaha
But I rob my parents dry of money lol


----------



## Key_Maker (Dec 13, 2011)

incinerated_guitar said:


> Yeah Im very lucky to have such supportive parents. Same goes for the drummer in my band, his dad spent a good $1500 on a new kit when he joined just cuz "he felt he needed a new one for this band" hahaha
> But I rob my parents dry of money lol



My father owns a guitar store and the only thing that i get are discounts


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 13, 2011)

incinerated_guitar said:


> Its not so much time sensitivity as, I just want better tone. Also, Im not sure how road worthy my b52 is, and my band is planning to go on tour this summer. So Id like to buy a better amp than the B52, and one that Ill just be happier with. I guess you can say ive pretty much grown bored of my amp and tone. I recently started to use a boost and eq to tighten it up which helped dramatically, and im using an ME70 effects processor as well, but I'd like to be happier with my tone. After all, tone influences playing


 
I'm 17... Have no responsibility and live with my parents. All the more reason to save and wait. Imagine how long it'd take if you have a mortgage.


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 13, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> I'm 17... Have no responsibility and live with my parents. All the more reason to save and wait. Imagine how long it'd take if you have a mortgage.



OH TRUST ME I KNOW, damn mortages

on a slightly separate note, to me the PERFECT death metal amp sound wise is the FB100, only amp i ever played that did not need a boost and was just straight awesome going into an ENGL XXL 4x12, tight and still crushing skulls


----------



## stevo1 (Dec 13, 2011)

Maybe Get a haircut? I've been looking for a job for a while, I got a haircut, and Im about to be hired. It works


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 13, 2011)

stevo1 said:


> Maybe Get a haircut? I've been looking for a job for a while, I got a haircut, and Im about to be hired. It works



That somewhat works, i'm in my late 20's, long hiar and goatee and i get job offers a plenty

starting a new job doing smart houses in integreated entertainment systems/alarm systems in a few weeks

rich people don't care what you look like, just if you can do a fast efficient job to their satisfaction


----------



## cyril v (Dec 13, 2011)

Damn guys, I got my first job around 14yo selling newspapers, caddying whenever they had openings, and working in a movie theater. My friend that was one year older at that time bought a real PRS and Mesa fullstack with the money he made in one summer cutting grass by himself. Step your game up, having no bills is the perfect time to be wasting money on guitars and shit.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 13, 2011)

My mom's work has this program where they hire kids out of high school full time for six weeks and pay $10 an hour. Im gonna do that when I get out, and buy some extra shit with that money. Maybe like another 6505+ and a flight case. So I can have two heads ^_^, and if youre wondering why, the other guitarist for my band is lucky to even have his two guitars (in his moms eye) so he always uses my other stack. So this way we both have some good amps, and with the one flight case, we save room in the trailer


----------



## casketshrine (Dec 14, 2011)

incinerated_guitar said:


> Triple Rect is more in the direction im going for. My band sounds closest to Vader and Decapitated if that helps at all


 

Seems like you are on the right path if its the Vader/Decapitated kinda tone you are after. Plus Dual/Triple Rectos are great amps to get a varied number of tones through. Get an OD to boost it to make things tighter and you're golden.


----------



## Edika (Dec 14, 2011)

incinerated_guitar said:


> 6505, 6505+, XXX (stock and modded) 5150, dual and triple rects, JVM, JCM



You are 17 and have played all these amps? Where do you people fucking live? 

All amps have their pro's and con's and I am betting you didn't have a lot of time with the amps you mentioned to be sure if you found the tone you are after. Changing tubes can tighten looser low ends, pedals can help with fizziness and trying different eq's with the band can help you find the tone that will work best. Whichever of these amps you'll buy will be an improvement over your current amp. I can attest for the cleans of the Triple rec and the brutality of the channels. My gain setting for the rhythm and lead channel is 1' clock to 1:30 and is more than enough. If I crank it up I actually lower the gain. I have tried the JCM800 and 900 in rehearsals (in studios since we didn't have a space) but was not impressed. I was a complete noob back then so I am sure I didn't tap the full potential of the amp.

If you want my opinion you are over thinking the subject. You are young and tastes in tone change over time. What you find exciting now might get boring after 2 or 3 years. In the US there is a big market for used amps so you can sell and buy another one more easily and with less loses and cash than in Europe. So buy the amp you like the tone right now and that is with in you budget, explore it's possibilities and if you see you don't like it then sell it and buy a new one.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 14, 2011)

Edika said:


> You are 17 and have played all these amps? Where do you people fucking live?
> 
> All amps have their pro's and con's and I am betting you didn't have a lot of time with the amps you mentioned to be sure if you found the tone you are after. Changing tubes can tighten looser low ends, pedals can help with fizziness and trying different eq's with the band can help you find the tone that will work best. Whichever of these amps you'll buy will be an improvement over your current amp. I can attest for the cleans of the Triple rec and the brutality of the channels. My gain setting for the rhythm and lead channel is 1' clock to 1:30 and is more than enough. If I crank it up I actually lower the gain. I have tried the JCM800 and 900 in rehearsals (in studios since we didn't have a space) but was not impressed. I was a complete noob back then so I am sure I didn't tap the full potential of the amp.
> 
> If you want my opinion you are over thinking the subject. You are young and tastes in tone change over time. What you find exciting now might get boring after 2 or 3 years. In the US there is a big market for used amps so you can sell and buy another one more easily and with less loses and cash than in Europe. So buy the amp you like the tone right now and that is with in you budget, explore it's possibilities and if you see you don't like it then sell it and buy a new one.


 
I live in the highly musician and band populated town of Atwater/Merced California haha And I completely get what you are saying. Thats partly why Im not listening to these guys who are saying "Save up and buy the mesa or engl" because thats way out of my budget and I wanna get an amp that I feel if I dont like it in the end, im not gonna totally regret it, and itll have some trade value (something I learned from a former guitarist in my band). So I pretty much plan on a 6505+ because its got that crunchier tone Im going for and yet it can still get brutal without even changing the EQ. Either that or a XXX


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 14, 2011)

casketshrine said:


> Seems like you are on the right path if its the Vader/Decapitated kinda tone you are after. Plus Dual/Triple Rectos are great amps to get a varied number of tones through. Get an OD to boost it to make things tighter and you're golden.


 
Yeah unfortunately the Rects are out of my price range. So its between a 6505+ and XXX right now


----------



## brutus627 (Dec 14, 2011)

try to get a 6505 for like 600ish and you'll be wicked happy bub (and you'll be able to re-sell if desired with little to no loss)...i have an engl fb60 (and love it) but i would like to have a 6505 around again just to plug in and jam on because they are sweet. btw i found jj's to be the key to brutality in mine along with the zack wylde od and finally just so you know the band intestinal strangulation tours b52's and sound pretty good so don't get to down on your amp to bad!


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 14, 2011)

brutus627 said:


> try to get a 6505 for like 600ish and you'll be wicked happy bub (and you'll be able to re-sell if desired with little to no loss)...i have an engl fb60 (and love it) but i would like to have a 6505 around again just to plug in and jam on because they are sweet. btw i found jj's to be the key to brutality in mine along with the zack wylde od and finally just so you know the band intestinal strangulation tours b52's and sound pretty good so don't get to down on your amp to bad!


 
Its not that I hate my amp, hell I get compliments on my tone at shows (because I boost and use a 4 band eq in front lol) but I would just feel happier with a 6505+. And if I dont like it all that much, im almost POSITIVE I can trade it for a XXX


----------



## KAMI (Dec 14, 2011)

TBH, I would get an engl fireball 100 or an EVH 5150III


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 14, 2011)

KAMI said:


> TBH, I would get an engl fireball 100 or an EVH 5150III


 
If I had the money, Id get an EVH, but if you read my previous conversations, I dont want to spend too much money, seeing as how this will be a graduation gift for me, and Id rather go that route than spend a shit ton of money on an amp that I regret buying later. Plus, tbh, I REALLY like the 6505+. Its got the tone im looking for in terms of still keeping it marshally, and yet brutal at the same time, and its very easy for me to dial in a good tone on it


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 14, 2011)

This whole thread... to be young again.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 14, 2011)

ArtDecade said:


> This whole thread... to be young again.


 
Hahaha Its actually really hard for me to believe that im gonna be moving on from the life I have so soon. Me and my band are moving to LA, were going on tour, and its just us, hell parents dont even take us to shows anymore. Its so fucking weird lol


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 14, 2011)

Best of luck, mate. The only advice I can give you is: *Don't lose your head.*


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 15, 2011)

ArtDecade said:


> Best of luck, mate. The only advice I can give you is: *Don't lose your head.*


 
Haha I try to stray from doing that. Shit gets stressful though


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 15, 2011)

if the 6505+ is what you like, then get it, the price point can't be beat, especially for used. plus it can be MODDED, BOOSTED, and even have a 10 band EQ thrown into the loop to customize tone even further. there's a reason why so many jump on the 6505 series, cus their cheap and brutal and sound awesome through plenty of different cabs, plus you can do all kinds of cheap and easy stuff to it to alter it to your liking


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 15, 2011)

Sepultorture said:


> if the 6505+ is what you like, then get it, the price point can't be beat, especially for used. plus it can be MODDED, BOOSTED, and even have a 10 band EQ thrown into the loop to customize tone even further. there's a reason why so many jump on the 6505 series, cus their cheap and brutal and sound awesome through plenty of different cabs, plus you can do all kinds of cheap and easy stuff to it to alter it to your liking


 
Exactly. Cheap, easy, brutal. Like a fat dominatrix hooker


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 15, 2011)

incinerated_guitar said:


> Exactly. Cheap, easy, brutal. Like a fat dominatrix hooker


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok so ive changed my mind. Given the prices and the tone im starting to find to be more towards my liking, ESPECIALLY FOR THE BAND, which is more of a low mid growl with very aggressive punch and controllable gain, im going with the XXX. Also, I can afford it with my own money seeing as im getting a new cab, and that means I can get rid of an old stack and some recording software. So I should definetely be able to afford one, and Im somewhat obsessed with the tone. Also, I hear a peavey XXX mixed with eminence legends (which are in the avatar 412 im getting tuesday) is one of the most brutal guitar tones you could get.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Dec 19, 2011)

Excellent choice man. Always wished I tried my XXX through an eminence loaded cab. hell I still want to try an eminence loaded cab with my Randalls


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 19, 2011)

Wookieslayer said:


> Excellent choice man. Always wished I tried my XXX through an eminence loaded cab. hell I still want to try an eminence loaded cab with my Randalls


 
I absolutely LOVE eminence speakers. Best tone IMO


----------



## GibsonVGuy (Dec 20, 2011)

ExousRulez said:


> Wow, ok first of all heatwork is PURE 5150 tone, second of all, the kerry king 800 is really only different from a normal 800 by having kt88 tubes, noise gate and the "beast" switch which basically is kerry king eq pedal settings in 1 switch.


 
Heartwork is not ALL 5150. There is a 5150 but there is also a Marshall jcm900 SL-X boosted with a Guv'nor pedal.


----------



## GibsonVGuy (Dec 20, 2011)

VHT/Fryette Deliverance with a boost pedal. Sounds unreal...


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 30, 2011)

RESURRECTED!!!!!!!!!
So question about the triple x, is it a low-mid range orientated head or high-mid?


----------



## TMM (Dec 31, 2011)

The Ultra channel is definitely low-mid oriented. The Crunch channel is more balanced.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 31, 2011)

TMM said:


> The Ultra channel is definitely low-mid oriented. The Crunch channel is more balanced.


 
Ok, well Ill be using the crunch channel for rythm. Then the low mids will definetely help in making a smooth sounding lead channel


----------



## TMM (Dec 31, 2011)

incinerated_guitar said:


> Ok, well Ill be using the crunch channel for rhythm. Then the low mids will definetely help in making a smooth sounding lead channel



Exactly how I'm using mine. Both channels are capable of both good rhythm and lead tones, but I like the Crunch a bit better for rhythms due to it being a little more dry, so by default the Ultra ends up being the 'lead' channel.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 31, 2011)

TMM said:


> Exactly how I'm using mine. Both channels are capable of both good rhythm and lead tones, but I like the Crunch a bit better for rhythms due to it being a little more dry, so by default the Ultra ends up being the 'lead' channel.


 
I also find the crunch channel sounds a little meaner, and cuts a bit better. And the Ultra is a little smoother, and can make even a liquidy tone which I love for leads. The former guitarist for my band used one and I absolutely LOVED his tone he got with it. So I went and bought the cab he was using off of him (avatar 4x12 with eminence legends) and Im going to be buying a XXX by the end of January or early February.


----------



## beastlyry (Jan 22, 2012)

I owned a 6505 for years and gigged it many times. Rugged, Reliable, and Loud as fuck. More gain on tap than you will ever need. I always appreciated the simplicity of the amp. When I really fell in love with it, is when I ran a sonic maximizer and a way huge green rhino to scoop the mids and tighten the bottom end, and obviously. A lead boost. That is my suggestion. I also just switched over to the AXE FX like alot of others. And am a very happy guy.  
CHEERS!


----------

